# Delta table saw on craigslist



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

*Hi so am still in my hunt for a good table saw and I saw this add on craigslist. I think that it looks like a good saw but I don't really know to much about it. I like the fact that it has a T2 fence on it and cast iron wings. The only thing that concerns me about the saw is that I don't see a blade guard in the picture and I don't want to use a table saw without a blade guard and anti kickback pawls. If this saw does not come with on is there a after market one that I can get. I think that 400 sounds high for a used saw because I can get a brand new craftsmen hybrid for 550. I like the fact that it is on a wooden cabinet base and it looks like it is in really good shape but I am a little concerned about dust collection. Thanks for the Help sorry about what i typed showing up in bold i cant get it to go back to normal  Delta X5 10 inch Right Tilt Contractor Table Saw - $400 *


Delta X5 10" Contractor Table Saw
Biesemeyer Fence - includes mobile base
1-1/2-Horsepower induction motor is powerful enough to handle tough operations 
Cast-iron table with wings measures a generous 40-by-27-inch; integrated mobile base for added convenience 
Independent height and bevel controls let you adjust the blade with great precision 
Includes saw, 30-inch T2 fence, two cast iron wings, a woodworking blade


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd go with the one with the Biesemeyer. Offer $350.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're talking about the new Craftsman 21833 hybrid, it has two steel wings and an aluminum fence, plus a mixed track record. The Delta has cast iron wings and a Biesemeyer fence....I agree....offer $350, maybe $375 if necessary. I think it's a better buy than the Cman in this case.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks this defidentaly sounds like the better saw. The only thing that concurns me is that i dont know if it has a blade gaurd or not. If i get it i am thinking about possibly getting the delta Biesemeyer over arm gaurd.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

autre said:


> I'd go with the one with the Biesemeyer. Offer $350.


+1. :yes: Maybe call and check about the guard.








 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> thanks this defidentaly sounds like the better saw. The only thing that concurns me is that i dont know if it has a blade gaurd or not. If i get it i am thinking about possibly getting the delta Biesemeyer over arm gaurd.


It's a popular saw, so it shouldn't be too hard to find one. There are also several after market options.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok so i sent him a email and he said that he has the guard for it.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

-And?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

autre said:


> -And?

















.
:laughing:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

:laughing: and I sent him another email asking if he can hold it for me until the 4th because I don't have anytime to go see it today and I haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok i have great news im going to go and take a look at the saw tonight at 8


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

:furious: the guy selling the saw was a real jerk to me.It was a realy good saw but i didnt get it. I only had 385 with me not 400 and he wouldent take it. He told me that he is sure someone would pay 400 for it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I hate jerks like that. How could you not let a kid who worked hard, saved his money and wanted to put his efforts into a good hobby like woodworking, instead of being a punk, not slide for $15 bucks. I hope his saw doesn't sell for anywhere near $400. Heck when I went to check out my new, used Delta 8" jointer the guy was asking $575. I said "I gotta ask, is there any wiggle room?" He said what did you have in mind, to which I replied "$500." He said he couldn't do that but $525 would take it and I bought it. I had been looking for months for a good 6" jointer and wound up scoring an 8" for less than a new 6". So keep your chin up and keep looking. You will score and even better one.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks. I couldent belive it either he said he would love to sell it to me for 385 but that he's not going to. I think that a better saw will come along. And the crazy thing is is that he works for microsoft desigining softwere and had a shop full of super expensive tools and had 3 super expensive cars on his driveway that he needed 15$ so bad he would turn down my offer. He told me that he is going to go get a new unisaw when he sold this saw. Btw you got a great deal on that 8 inch jointer


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> :furious: the guy selling the saw was a real jerk to me.It was a realy good saw but i didnt get it. I only had 385 with me not 400 and he wouldent take it. He told me that he is sure someone would pay 400 for it.


Was the saw nice enough to cough up the extra $15 for, or has the luster of this one faded a bit?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

The saw was great but all the money I had was 385 so there was not much I could do.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> The saw was great but all the money I had was 385 so there was not much I could do.


Would you like a bunch of us to offer him $350 or less? :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Something about the saw seems a little askew to me anyway. You can do better kid. Keep your eye on CL and be ready to spring like a panther. This wasn't meant to be, but the right one is out there. Think of it as a trial run. Now you are ready, and fortune favors the prepared. :thumbsup:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That J*cka** doesn't deserve your $385. 

Wait for that nice Ridgid 3650 used, or some similar contractor type with a decent fence and dust collection, which is what you wanted in the first place. Trust me, it will be worth the wait. 

Just remember this part- He's not getting his Unisaw until he sells his other one. And I'm with knottscott. Maybe I'll drop the guy a line and offer him $397.50. Firm. Then back out.

Sorry everyone. I'm really steamed. I would never really do this. Tempting as it is.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

To me personally? my added time in finding another potental buyer for the saw is worth way more than 15 dollars..when selling something most times you wind up fielding calls and answering questions, than waiting for the other party to come look, while wondering if in fact they will maintain interest between the phone call and arrival. Than of course when you are talking in the hundreds range could potentially wind up with someone with neither the funds to take it on site, or with bigger items the ability to take it on the spot, which means another set up meet time if you pursue that sale.
With that in mind i think id have been willing to drop to 350.

If nothing else kid you could buy an old Cman TS and build your own mobile base, do some up-grades and still come out ahead. that's what i did for the Cman i used to have, loved using that saw once i built the base and severely miss that saw.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks. I am glad that guy didn't get my 385. That would be really funny if he got a bunch of offers of 350 or less. Im going to keep my eye on craigslist and I think a good saw will turn up


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

WWkid - Did you see the Delta with a Unifence in Dearborn for $350?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks knotscott that looks like a realy good saw. I am going to send that guy a email right now and see if he still has it.:smile:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Any luck, Sport? (If you couldn't tell, you've got a whole lotta peeps pulling for you)

Keep us updated, if you can!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks autre I called and left a message but I haven't heard back from him yet I think I will probably hear back from him today and if not I am going to call him again and make sure that he got my message.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Just a quick update I still have not heard back from the guy selling the delta saw so I just called and left another message for him so I am hoping that he will get back with me soon.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hell call call him back in a week and offer him 340.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

well he called back and told me that he sold it so i am going to keep looking


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wish I'd sent you the link to the Delta w/Unifence sooner....guess I figured you'd seen it.

There are a couple of new listings in Detroit with some potential:

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/2928136515.html
Mid-1990's Emerson/Craftsman w/upgraded fence, link belt, mobile base, and steel wings. $300....I'd like it better for a bit less. 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/2941921639.html
Older Emerson/Craftsman, dirt cheap, would need a fence upgrade, but geez...a working motor is worth $60-$75....wings, leg stand, hand wheels, etc., all add more value. The parts are worth more than they're asking ($85). Heck, add this fence for $50, and you've got a decent saw going for $135. 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/2942667247.html
Older Rockwell....needs some TLC, maybe a fence. Asking $200, would offer a bit less. 

None of these are quite at the level of the two Delta's with the nice fences, but the potential is there, and the prices aren't too far out of line with any of them.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok so found another delta saw for sale and i gave him a call and his wife answerd and said he will be back soon and will call me back. I think it sounds like a good saw but i dont know because there is no pic or modle # but it sounds like a newer saw bacause it has only been used 10 times numberhttp://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/2943183138.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good lead!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok so found another delta saw for sale and i gave him a call and his wife answerd and said he will be back soon and will call me back. I think it sounds like a good saw but i dont know because there is no pic or modle # but it sounds like a newer saw bacause it has only been used 10 times numberhttp://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/2943183138.html


Could be a good deal depending on the fence, model #, and condition. If it's got a Delta T2, Unifence, or Biese, the price is likely an excellent deal. If it's got a cheaper aluminum Delta "T"fence, or an older jetlock fence, and/or grated cast wings, I'd want it to be mint shape before paying the full $350. You'll know when you see it!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

well another quick update i got a call back from the guy and he didnt know anything about the saw and wouldent give me the modle number so i said forget it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> well another quick update i got a call back from the guy and he didnt know anything about the saw and wouldent give me the modle number so i said forget it.


Does he have a pic of it?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

no he dident have a pic of it


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

How's this one look (Clarkston)?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

that saw looks great:smile:. I am going to give that guy a call tommorow morning and find out when i can go take a look at it. It looks like it is in perfect shape and it has a unifence. The only thing i am wondering is does it have a blade gaurd . If it dosent i may save up for overarm blade gaurd like this one Amazon.com: DELTA 34-976 Deluxe Uniguard Table Saw Blade Guard: Home Improvement


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't wait on this*



Woodworkingkid said:


> that saw looks great:smile:. I am going to give that guy a call tommorow morning and find out when i can go take a look at it. It looks like it is in perfect shape and it has a unifence. The only thing i am wondering is does it have a blade gaurd . If it dosent i may save up for overarm blade gaurd like this one Amazon.com: DELTA 34-976 Deluxe Uniguard Table Saw Blade Guard: Home Improvement


That saw won't last very long. Be there with the cash. The fence is worth $300.00, the mobile base is worth $100.00 and the saw is worth $250.00 and accessories or blades ??? don't wait. :no: bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> That saw won't last very long. Be there with the cash. ....don't wait. :no: bill


Agreed....I'd at least email them tonight. 

Here's another that would have been real easy to miss.....no brand given in the title, no pic, but it's a "like new" Ridgid. If it's one of the full size contractor or hybrid saws, it could definitely be worth pursuing. Find out what model it is....


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, 

This is getting exciting.


----------

